# Στο περιγιάλι το κρυφό



## seimontadtecwyn (Oct 6, 2010)

Γεια σας,

Διάκοψα τις εντατικές μου σπουδές της πέρσικης γλώσσας να ακούσω το νέο δίσκο του Θεοδωράκη που αγόρασα εδώ σήμερα. Οι Τούρκοι αγαπάνε το Μίκη πάρα πολύ.

Μήπως μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε λιγάκι αυτό το ποίημα του Σεφέρη; Για τι πρόκειται; Για μένα είναι μεγάλο μυστήριο!

γράψαμε τ' όνομά της – δηλαδή ποιανού;

πήραμε τη ζωή μας – αυτοκτονήσαμε; αλλά δεν μπορεί γιατί μετά αλλάξαμε ζωή.

Στο περιγιάλι το κρυφό
κι άσπρο σαν περιστέρι
διψάσαμε το μεσημέρι•
μα το νερό γλυφό.

Πάνω στην άμμο την ξανθή
γράψαμε τ' όνομά της•
ωραία που φύσηξεν ο μπάτης
και σβήστηκε η γραφή.

Mε τι καρδιά, με τι πνοή,
τι πόθους και τι πάθος,
πήραμε τη ζωή μας• λάθος!
κι αλλάξαμε ζωή.

Με χαιρετίσματα,

Σίμων


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2010)

Καλησπέρα Σίμων,

Η _Άρνηση_ (αυτός είναι ο τίτλος του ποιήματος) του Γιώργου Σεφέρη είναι ένα από τα πολύ πολύ γνωστά ποιήματά του. Σ' αυτό, πέρα από την ποιητική του αξία, συνέβαλε τόσο η μελοποίηση (και το θέμα με την άνω τελεία, μπορείς να δεις δυο λόγια σχετικά π.χ. εδώ) αλλά και η σύνδεσή του με τη δήλωση του ποιητή το 1969, τον τρίτο χρόνο της χούντας για την «άρνησή» του να μιλάει όσο υποφέρει η ελευθερία στην Ελλάδα.

Το ποίημα διδάσκεται στα σχολεία (οδηγίες για τη μελέτη του π.χ. εδώ), έχει αναλυθεί διεξοδικά και έχει προκαλέσει ακόμη και αστικούς μύθους, όπως θα δεις εδώ, σχετικά με ένα κυπριακό ακρογιάλι.

Για να μην πολυλογώ, και για να κανω χώρο σε όποιον θέλει να προσθέσει πολλά περισσότερα και ουσιαστικότερα, οι απαντήσεις στις ερωτήσεις σου είναι:

α) Το όνομα που αναφέρεται είναι το όνομα μιας περασμένης αγάπης, που χάθηκε όπως σβήνει ο άνεμος τα γράμματα στην άμμο.

β) Πρέπει να το διαβάσεις όλο μαζί:
_Mε τι καρδιά, με τι πνοή, τι πόθους και τι πάθος, πήραμε τη ζωή μας_,​ δηλαδή πόσο παθιασμένη (και όλα τα άλλα) ήταν η ζωή μας, αλλά (στη συνέχεια) αποδείχτηκε ότι είχαμε λάθος --κι αλλάξαμε ζωή.


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2010)

Ακόμα δεν το έβαλε κανείς; τσ τσ τσ


----------



## Marinos (Oct 7, 2010)

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ο στίχος λέει ότι ήταν λάθος που πήραμε τη ζωή μας με πάθος, πνοή κλπ. Σε συνδυασμό με τη διαρκή γκρίνια του Σεφέρη για την επαγγελματική ζωή του, που όμως _αυτή σου δόθηκε, πρέπει να την κάνεις να λαλήσει_.


----------



## pepitosir (Oct 7, 2010)

Η μελοποιημένη εκδοχή του ποιήματος είναι λίγο διαφορετική από την αρχική γραφή μόνο σε ένα κόμμα(!)
Η λέξη "λάθος" είναι στον επόμενο στίχο και όχι όπως συντάσσεται στο τραγούδι.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Oct 14, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!


----------

